# Wash pad marring?



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

So I purchased a synthetic wool wash pad form in2detailing, very similar to the Adams one. I didn't need a new wash mitt just fancied trying something new from the microfiber mitt I was using. I did my usual rinse followed by snowfoam and 2 bucket wash using car chem 9000:1 with a capful of Adams rinseless wash mixed in. The pad felt lovely to use and held a lot of water/suds but when i'd finished and rinsed again I was left with horrendous marring!









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone else experienced this with synthetic wool? Back to microfiber madness mitt for me!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Are you sure the new product caused that? You might only be noticing those marks now and might have been caused by dragging a drying towel or cloth.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no experience with a wool wash mitt. However, my first two thoughts were did you wash the mitt before using it, maybe something was left over from the manufacturing process and could it be related to the drying phase?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Def not there before, I didn't wash mitt before but have never in the past. It was'nt the drying stage as swirls were visible straight after wash and they followed my wash pattern.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you washing up and down rather than side to side


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Are you washing up and down rather than side to side


On that particular part yes but side to side from window down to sills. I've never inflicted marring like that from washing before.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Is that a lapiz Golf by any chance?
I've been having issues with things like that that I've never had on any other car.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406489

I had similar, but not quite as bad, with an incredisponge and have gone back to BH wool mitt and that seems better.
I had one no pressure pass with a well lubed clay mitt yesterday and near **** myself, promptly put it away.

Used PB Black hole and that did a fabulous job of filling but I'm getting more frustrated at it.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It is indeed your wash mitt. A few years ago people reported the same issue with the Adams pad, mainly in the states. Some people seem to get away with it others get marred paint straight away. 

You could do a test. Give it a good rinse out, wash it just on the the panel you've took the photo of. Go side to side and if it's done the same you know not to use the mitt no more


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Is that a lapiz Golf by any chance?
> I've been having issues with things like that that I've never had on any other car.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406489
> 
> ...


Yes it's a Lapiz Golf R. I clayed mine back in May with BH clay and like you couldn't believe the damage it left behind, so much so that i'm paranoid of claying it again! I've got blackhole but probably gonna bust out the das 6 pro and polish it out again, I only corrected it 2 months ago! It does seem a finicky paint.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

wish wash said:


> It is indeed your wash mitt. A few years ago people reported the same issue with the Adams pad, mainly in the states. Some people seem to get away with it others get marred paint straight away.
> 
> You could do a test. Give it a good rinse out, wash it just on the the panel you've took the photo of. Go side to side and if it's done the same you know not to use the mitt no more


I used it to wash some bird crap off my wifes car and it's now in the bin! Just ordered the microfiber madness incredipad xl.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

country boy said:


> I only corrected it 2 months ago! It does seem a finicky paint.


I've gone as far as S20 black on blue spider pads and saw hardly any correction.
As per the other thread, I can't believe how easily it marks and how hard to correct, reckon I'll be getting black hole in bulk unless I get it coated!


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've gone as far as S20 black on blue spider pads and saw hardly any correction.
> As per the other thread, I can't believe how easily it marks and how hard to correct, reckon I'll be getting black hole in bulk unless I get it coated!


Same as but I used the purple pads, maybe try mf ones next. I think I may go down the same route as you though and get it as good as I can then use a filling glaze. Do you top the black hole or just keep on applying that?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

So funny, I've been looking at the megs MF pads too!!

I put Natty's on top, worked great in full sun.

Just put this in "general"


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> So funny, I've been looking at the megs MF pads too!!
> 
> I put Natty's on top, worked great in full sun.
> 
> Just put this in "general"


Was the black hole applied by hand or machine? Did you just go on top of existing lsp or strip right back?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it just in that one area or all over the car?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

neilmcl said:


> Is it just in that one area or all over the car?


All over, very noticeable on the bonnet especially.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

country boy said:


> Was the black hole applied by hand or machine? Did you just go on top of existing lsp or strip right back?


There was only some OPT qd on it from a few weeks ago but used some strong APC so would have been very little of anything if at all. I did intend using the mitt to get right back but abandoned that.

Both products by hand with 3 inch pads on a puck, cheap ali express for the black hole, Scholl waffle finishing for the wax.

The BH isn't perfect but I can honestly say it's 80-85% better. I couldn't even see where the mitt marring was.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent, looks like bh again for me.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the same problem, this time a VW Scirocco....pattern emerging here?
Its 6 months old and its got to the state that its off to CRP detailing next week for a machine polish and ceramic coating applied to try and reduce the marring. i use a dock pad, ive also tried 2 other pads and its still the same. im very careful with my washing technique but no matter what i do it marry the paint.
I have a video of the mess but dont know how to upload it on here. 
The paint VW are using now imo is very very poor, this isnt the first time ive seen people having the same problems.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I had similar marring on soft black paint with the Halfords Synthetic Wool mitt and similar with the incredimitt and I am really gentle. 

For me on the very soft VW paint the genuine lambswool Megs Mitt is the best, you need to look after it but it rewards with being very gentle on the paint.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

this will give you an idea what im on about


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to see others having the same issue but on the other hand, really glad it's not just me!

I've been toying with coating but not quite there yet. Getting closer tho.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I'm sorry to see others having the same issue but on the other hand, really glad it's not just me!
> 
> I've been toying with coating but not quite there yet. Getting closer tho.


its only option for me, the colour is beautiful but you see every speck of dust....and the swirls.....there awful


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not just the swirls, I also find it picks up stone chips very easily too! I added some Adams Brilliant Glaze in with my qd and it has helped to mask them a bit.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

I’ve got a Golf R deep pearl black paint and can categorically say the paint is ridiculously hard to keep from marring exactly as the pics show. For me the best wash mitt is meguiars microfibre. I find any of the longer pile ones leave terrible marring within one wash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

wax-planet said:


> I have the same problem, this time a VW Scirocco....pattern emerging here?
> Its 6 months old and its got to the state that its off to CRP detailing next week for a machine polish and ceramic coating applied to try and reduce the marring.


Any update on the polish and coating?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I just ditched the mitts for a Soft 99 sponge after it’s was recommended as being softer or the same as the Kamikaze sponge that Esoteric Car Care in USA use on soft black paint. I’m really quite annoyed that I bought into the sponges are evil thing now as these are nothing like the cheapo ones :wall:

Sorry about mentioning sponges I don’t mean to start that debate on this thread.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

wish wash said:


> It is indeed your wash mitt. A few years ago people reported the same issue with the Adams pad, mainly in the states. Some people seem to get away with it others get marred paint straight away.
> 
> You could do a test. Give it a good rinse out, wash it just on the the panel you've took the photo of. Go side to side and if it's done the same you know not to use the mitt no more


I remember reading of this also as well as the same happening with the chemical Guys wash pad as well mainly on USA detailing forums.
hope this is of some help
regards
todds


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

You say rinse and then snowfoam. Everyone I know does snowfoam - pressurewash - wash with mitt / pad. The pressurewash part is what stops the marring


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

PWOOD said:


> I just ditched the mitts for a Soft 99 sponge after it's was recommended as being softer or the same as the Kamikaze sponge that Esoteric Car Care in USA use on soft black paint. I'm really quite annoyed that I bought into the sponges are evil thing now as these are nothing like the cheapo ones :wall:
> 
> Sorry about mentioning sponges I don't mean to start that debate on this thread.


I use the soft 99 egg sponge for rinseless washed and it's great. No marring. Definitely try a meguiars microfibres wash mitt. It's caused no marring on my paint either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

